# Burrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang it's cold outside!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I agree

Last night kicked my tail. The wind was howling and temp just kept going down. I was sure the big palm tree was going over.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*I turned some oak*

Boy I kept busy with the nice oak by turning it into ash in the fireplace. :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Buncha sissies... Hell..it's a balmy 32 over my way...perfectly comfortable in the trailer..:rotfl:


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

26 at my house and I was out in the shop at 3:30 this morning. Couldn't sleep, this dang cedar pollen is killen me!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

cedar pollen? is that what is wrong with me?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> cedar pollen? is that what is wrong with me?


You have left that wide open!:smile:


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

If you are all stopped up, can't breathe, eye balls feel like they are going to pop out, headache.
Cedar count is extremly high, all the rain last weekend washed it out of the air and I had no symptoms. It came back Tuesday and I have been miserable ever since.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yeah, that's kinda the way I'm feeling. I've been under the weather since 2 days after Christmas. 

First was "sinusitis" according to my doc, and now I'm still congested (and generally feeling like cr.p) and he thinks allergies of some sort and is treating it like that.

seeing an allergy specialist on Monday...I'd just like to be able to breathe normally again.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I believe its global cooling taking affect.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I discovered the Breathe Right strips last night. Can't believe the way it helped me breathe through my nose, slept great!



speckle-catcher said:


> yeah, that's kinda the way I'm feeling. I've been under the weather since 2 days after Christmas.
> 
> First was "sinusitis" according to my doc, and now I'm still congested (and generally feeling like cr.p) and he thinks allergies of some sort and is treating it like that.
> 
> seeing an allergy specialist on Monday...I'd just like to be able to breathe normally again.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

my problem is not in my nose, it's in my chest.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Ouch!! That's worse, sounds like bronchile infection.

Better get some steroids and antibiotics.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

been that route, had 10 days worth of 500mg 2x daily.

better since then, but still not healthy.

I've got an appointment with a pulmonologist/allergist tomorrow to see if he can find anything.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Cold? You're too far north Jim. I just went outside in shorts and tshirt to fee my dog. Front hasn't hit us yet, but its coming.

How is the building coming. You guys in it yet?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm not a cold weather person and I'm sure glad I don't live any further north! Building is going along well. The inside walls are pretty much framed up and I'll start running the ceiling joist this week. We've been busy transferring stuff back and forth while we are not working. The big lathe and planer are the only machines that have not been moved but since I don't need them right now...they will be the last. We put out 12 pallets of grass and planted 5 citrus and 6 other trees. We are keeping busy! I'm just ready for Spring and warmer weather! jim


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

That is a real nice shop you have.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man, htat is a dream shop. Are you going to buld a house there and move there also? If not, aren't you worried about buggers getting into the shop?

That is a really nice looking place there.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

coming along nicely. Consider yourself fortunate to have the skills to do all the framing and carpentry work. 

Now you have to work in a little fishing time. Karen won't be happy unless her line gets put back on her reel very tight from catching redfish.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice.. LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

redfish bayrat said:


> coming along nicely. Consider yourself fortunate to have the skills to do all the framing and carpentry work.


LMAO...Jim's pretty good at messin' with wood...but he ain't THAT good..

He seems to me to have more of an air of a "Supervisor" about him...:rotfl:


----------

